# CKC Agility Trials



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Is anyone on the boards participating (or planning to!) CKC trials this summer?

Just wanted to see if there were any other Canadian agility people


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm not - maybe next year though! Not quite there, but agility OBSESSED so it's for sure a goal. I'm going to try to make it out to watch some though!!

Are you?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I'm not - maybe next year though! Not quite there, but agility OBSESSED so it's for sure a goal. I'm going to try to make it out to watch some though!!
> 
> Are you?


So far our plans are to go to the K-W Trial in Kitchener over the May long weekend, then first weekend in June in Belleville. AAC Regionals are the weekend after that, from there, not sure! Was going to commit to those three, see if we're enjoying it, and go from there.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi -

Are you going to the East or West regionals?

I'm planning on going to the West (third weekend of June) - but just to watch. 

If you're doing, let me know which day!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No, but I am looking forward to hearing all about them!


----------

